# Survey: Which side do you normally whip? Which direction to you 360?



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I wonder, is there is a link or pattern between which side riders feel more comfortable whipping and which direction they feel more confident spinning?

I whip to my right, but feel like it might be easier to 360 left/counter-clockwise, but that goes against my usual skate and snow spins to the right/clockwise. My full tailwhips would be clockwise, too. Does it have much to do with which foot is forward?

I know you're thinking, "Just try it and find out", but I actually don't have big enough jumps to learn this stuff and I'm not too keen on learning 360s off of sketchy tree-lined hucks. I'm even considering getting a BMX bike just to practice this sort of stuff.

Maybe there are some freestyle riders with advice to offer?

Anyway, please reply with your preference with 360s and which side you normally whip, and let's see if there is a trend. 

Thanks.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Whip either way - prefer counterclockwise

3's counterclockwise always 

Right foot forward


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

My strong side to whip is left, I like to hip right but rotate CCW on "360s" (can't really 360 a jump though)


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

I can't 360, but my whips are strongest going CCW.


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Clockwise for whips and 360s. 

I ride left foot forward


----------



## backshift (Nov 26, 2008)

Left foot forward, prefer to whip left. No 3's


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

For those who gave foot-forward preference, the beginnings of a pattern are seen.

Since I would full tailwhip clockwise and usually spin clockwise, it just seems odd that I would be more comfortable doing tables and whips to the right. I imagine a clockwise table-360 with the table to the right would be awkward less natural with the rotation... Maybe I whip left because I have the clockwise-right dominant strength to pull it back? 
Looks like I'll be retraining myself and forming some new muscle memory (I've been doing right whips for 20 years!). I'm just ready to learn some new stuff and progress different level.

Thanks for the replies. Keep the foot, whip, and spin preferences coming. I'm curious to see what the main trends are.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Left foot forward, whip CW, 3 CW, hip either way but prefer a right hip, table left side up. 
Skate/surf/snowboard goofy, write right handed, eat left, bat left, kick left, tennis left, all sports left, chopsticks right, fap left (falls under "sports" I guess).


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

DHgnaR said:


> Left foot forward, whip CW, 3 CW, hip either way but prefer a right hip, table left side up.
> Skate/surf/snowboard goofy, write right handed, eat left, bat left, kick left, tennis left, all sports left, chopsticks right, fap left (falls under "sports" I guess).


You ride left foot forward but skate goofy foot? Kinda strange...


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Depends on which foot you lead with. I lead with the left, whip counter clockwise.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Left foot forward, whip both ways but more comfortable to the left. No 3's for me. yet


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

Right foot forward. 
Whip either way, spin counter-clockwise.
Throw bars clockwise.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

DHgnaR said:


> Left foot forward, whip CW, 3 CW, hip either way but prefer a right hip, table left side up.
> Skate/surf/snowboard goofy, write right handed, eat left, bat left, kick left, tennis left, all sports left, chopsticks right, fap left (falls under "sports" I guess).


left hand fap to keep mouse hand free to errr "navigate"? 

To the op

ride right or left foot forward depending, tend to right foot forward I guess, whip to my right mostly, but never really thought about it, so next time riding jumpy things might see what its like to whip left...

Oh and my 360's and barrel rolls are totally to right.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I whip to the left, can't do it to the right. I only 360 when I crash.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Whip and table either but only 3 left, I'm blind in my right eye and have promblems looking through the second half of my spin right. Good luck, I learned on a 4' step up with a chopped up landing..
I'm in a cast for 9 months so my advice may be bad


----------

